# Butternut Squash?



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 5, 2016)

Has anyone ever had trouble with feeding your Tortoise Butternut or Acorn Squash? I have a large Desert Tortoise and he has trouble with the thick skin. Should I Skin it snd just feed the inside of the squash?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 5, 2016)

I have cut it and cooked it and fed it to Redfoot before. Same as pumpkin.


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 5, 2016)

Mine has trouble as well. She a Russian so probably even smaller than yours.

Mine only gets the rare piece of squash and since I want her to "work" for her food, I cut her a thin slice. Small enough for her to hold down with one leg and rip bits off. I'm not sure she's ever actually eaten any rind, just the flesh.

If I wanted to make it easier on her or wanted to give her a larger piece, I'd cut some or all of the rind off. For now, she likes squash enough she'll REALLY work on getting a bite. 

I think you can go either way on this; if peeling it makes you more comfortable, do it.


----------



## Gopherus Guy (Jul 5, 2016)

RosemaryDW said:


> Mine has trouble as well. She a Russian so probably even smaller than yours.
> 
> Mine only gets the rare piece of squash and since I want her to "work" for her food, I cut her a thin slice. Small enough for her to hold down with one leg and rip bits off. I'm not sure she's ever actually eaten any rind, just the flesh.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice. Peeling it sounds best. He doesn't give up though, he'll use his Big Scaly legs to rip it apart. He's a tough guy!


----------



## TammyJ (Jul 5, 2016)

I grater the raw pumpkin for my baby redfoots, they love it. It is also recommended for the green iguanas. But they all like the pumpkin plant leaves even more!


----------

